

How To Gauge Likely VC Interest In Your Company Early - markpeterdavis
http://www.markpeterdavis.com/getventure/2008/05/when-to-start-f.html

======
chris_l
VCs probably still think the venture capital market is biased in their favour
when at least in software that has changed.

